# Worms



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

So last night I get a call at midnight, I wake up and see that my phone says my mom is calling. I answer the phone to hear my little sister crying! So its midnight and shes crying, of course I'm thinking a relative died or something. Well Then I hear my mom says give me the phone! So I again ask whats wrong and my mom said Zar Bones has worms in his butt. I said ok describe them, she said well so far its just one , its small white and about half an inch long and squirming, I caught it in a baggy.
I said ok Go get him wormed, get the cats wormed too, pick up their poop right away and check it then dispose of it so they aren't in the backyard, and never let my sister call crying at midnight unless its more serious, goodnight. I hung up. So then this morning my mom calls and saysok this has to be a tape worm it just has to be! I told her I'll check the worm in the bag when I get off work. So I came over and no, its not tape worm. It looks like round worm. they are tiny in his poop, I saw a stool. The one in the baggy is already hard and shrunken up so that wasn't much help. But before I came to check, she went and bought tapeworm dewormer. So now here's my question, should she return the tapeworm wormer and get round worm/hook worm wormer? He hasn't had these long, his stools are normal, he isnt vomiting, no weight loss nor belly bloat. My guess is that he got into the cat's litter box gross i know. And, My dogs are around him every day or everyother day, do I need to worm them? They are onboth on heartguard but he is not. And I know its not tapeworm. I've had puppies with worm infestations, and his is minor. Like 3 worms to a stool.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry I meant his look like a hook worm not round worm. I was confused between those two. its the smaller, little bigger than grains of rice worms.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CAn you take a stool sample to the vet so you are worming for the proper thing?

At least your mom cares about her dog! Not many people would notice a tiny worm in a dog's rear at midnight.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya lol she definitely cares about him. Well she bought a wormer and started it. Its for tape, round, hook, and whip worms. She's taking him in soon to get him on heart guard she said. Andshe just wormed the cats too with cat dewormer. Her 2 cats go outside and catch bugs and birds so I'm pretty sure they bring home some stuff too. Im kinda glad she called me cuz at least I know to google and find info haha but geeze my sister just scared me calling and crying!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Ya lol she definitely cares about him. Well she bought a wormer and started it. Its for tape, round, hook, and whip worms. She's taking him in soon to get him on heart guard she said. Andshe just wormed the cats too with cat dewormer. Her 2 cats go outside and catch bugs and birds so I'm pretty sure they bring home some stuff too. Im kinda glad she called me cuz at least I know to google and find info haha but geeze my sister just scared me calling and crying!


Yes, when the phone rings in the middle of night here, I think someone has died. Scares you to death.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if I trust any of that over-the-counter wormers they sell at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Those over the counter dewormers are horrible. Hopefully your mother got proper dewormer from the vet. We use Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits I just took 4 stool samples in and they all came back nice and clean


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Last call in middle of night was to say my uncle was in a car wreck, ejected from truck and is now in ICU and paralyzed for life...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Those over the counter dewormers are horrible. Hopefully your mother got proper dewormer from the vet. We use Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits I just took 4 stool samples in and they all came back nice and clean


Thats what I want to get. His worms have stopped appearig, the ones in his poo are all dead. She'll keep an eye him I'm sure. She's taking him in next week for vaccinations (had to wait till she got paid) and she'll check with the vet about worms then.


----------

